# some really nice Dr Who diorama's



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I found this whilst looking for something else - not much info on the builder (yet) but some really nicely detailed dio's using some action figure mods and scratch built bases.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Steve


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

These photos are amazing! This guy does great work!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice stuff. I have 2 sons that are Dr. Who fans


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

great work.


----------

